# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > प्रोग्रामिंग लेंग्वेज >  कम्प्यूटर के नंबर सिस्टम और उसका कन्वर्जन || Introduction to Number System by G. Krishna

## Krishna

मित्रों ... 

हममें से बहुत से फोरम के सदस्य ग्यारहवी (c.s.) ,बारहवी (c.s.),   बी. सी. ए. , बी.टेक , एम. सी. ए., एम. टेक,  ओ लेवल आदि कक्षाओं से सम्बन्ध रखते हैं |

हम सभी को पता होता है की नेट पर सब मिलता है पढाई से सम्बंधित भी सब कुछ ... पर एक स्थान पर आवश्यकतानुरूप सभी कुछ मिलना असंभव सा है |

अत: इस बात को ध्यान में रखते हुए मैंने इस प्रकार के सूत्र बनाने का निर्णय किया है | इनमें मैं अनेकों प्रकार के शिक्षण से सम्बंधित टोपिक्स पर डिस्कसन करूंगा | 

तो आज का विषय है "कम्प्यूटर के नंबर सिस्टम और उसका कन्वर्जन"

ये टोपिक लगभग सभी तकनीकी विद्यार्थियों को पढना पढता है | 


{ व्यवस्थापक / प्रशासिका जी से अनुरोध है कृपया विषय की महत्ता को समझते हुए इस सूत्र में अंग्रेजी के कुछ शब्दों को मान्यता जी जाए | }

----------


## Krishna

विचार करने पर मुझको लगा की यदि साधारणत: पोस्ट में समझाने के स्थान पर मैं वीडियो के रूप में विषय को समझाऊ तो ये उस से उत्तम रहेगा | 

अत: नंबर सिस्टम की वीडियो निम्न पोस्ट में सलग्न हैं |

----------


## Krishna

Introduction to Number System by G. Krishna (Episode-1) || Hakenkreuz Soft Tech

----------


## Krishna

Introduction to (Conversion of) Number System by G. Krishna (Episode-2) || Hakenkreuz Soft Tech

----------


## Krishna

तो मित्रों आप इन वीडियो को देख चुके होंगे ... 

यदि आपके कोई डाउटस हैं ... तो आप यहीं अगली पोस्ट में डिस्कस कर सकते हैं | 

धन्यवाद |

----------


## anita

सूत्र के महत्व को देखते हुए, आप आंगल भाषा के शब्दों का  प्रयोग कर सकते है पर कोशिश कीजिये की हिंदी भाषा का ही प्रयोग हो ज्यादा से ज्यादा  




> मित्रों ... 
> 
> हममें से बहुत से फोरम के सदस्य ग्यारहवी (c.s.) ,बारहवी (c.s.),   बी. सी. ए. , बी.टेक , एम. सी. ए., एम. टेक,  ओ लेवल आदि कक्षाओं से सम्बन्ध रखते हैं |
> 
> हम सभी को पता होता है की नेट पर सब मिलता है पढाई से सम्बंधित भी सब कुछ ... पर एक स्थान पर आवश्यकतानुरूप सभी कुछ मिलना असंभव सा है |
> 
> अत: इस बात को ध्यान में रखते हुए मैंने इस प्रकार के सूत्र बनाने का निर्णय किया है | इनमें मैं अनेकों प्रकार के शिक्षण से सम्बंधित टोपिक्स पर डिस्कसन करूंगा | 
> 
> तो आज का विषय है "कम्प्यूटर के नंबर सिस्टम और उसका कन्वर्जन"
> ...

----------


## Krishna

> सूत्र के महत्व को देखते हुए, आप आंगल भाषा के शब्दों का  प्रयोग कर सकते है पर कोशिश कीजिये की हिंदी भाषा का ही प्रयोग हो ज्यादा से ज्यादा


धन्यवाद / आभार  |

----------


## manojdjoshi

angelic स्मार्टी भाई बहुत ही श्रेस्ठ सूत्र का निर्माण किया हे

----------


## Krishna

> angelic स्मार्टी भाई बहुत ही श्रेस्ठ सूत्र का निर्माण किया हे



सब आपकी ही कृपा दृष्टी है भाई जी | ... धन्यवाद / आभार ||

----------


## manojdjoshi

> सब आपकी ही कृपा दृष्टी है भाई जी | ... धन्यवाद / आभार ||


ये तो आपका बड़प्पन हे भाई

----------


## Krishna

> ये तो आपका बड़प्पन हे भाई



ही ही ही .. सच्चाई तो आप और हम दोनों ही जानते हैं भाई जी | रेपो के लिए पुन: आभार |

----------

